# CEC Visa Application returned



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey all,

My CEC visa application got returned to me yesterday. I obviously mis-read the payments requirements, I sent a personal cheque (from a Canadian issued bank) rather than a certified cheque. The rest of the application looks ok and I think I gave all the correct documentation since they did not comment about anything else being missing.

So I'll send the application back off, using a credit card to pay for the visa fee this time!

My question is, when I filled i the application in the PDF document there is a "verify" button which generates some bar codes for the application. Should I fill in the application form again and generate a new bar code or just re-use the existing one?

( Unfortunately there is no online application for this type of visa  )

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I would generate a new one.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I would generate a new one.


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking about it just after I posted, I think that is the safest option. Already a bit annoyed that this delays the visa by another 6 weeks (which isn't long in the scheme of things)... I actually got a bit excited when the letter arrived and then I read it, lol.

Again, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The letter doesn't say what you can do? If not, I assume you have to start all over.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

EVHB said:


> The letter doesn't say what you can do? If not, I assume you have to start all over.


No it doesn't, all it says is it is incomplete and being returned. "Your application has not been received, and no record has been retained"

My main concern i guess was filling in the form twice may have created 2 records on their system. It looks like that really isn't an issue, it's not like a WHV/IEC visa where that becomes an issue. It won't take too long so I will just fill in the form again. Better safe than sorry this time!

thanks


----------

